# Statutory declaration for visa applicatants separated permanently



## ad_ad (Apr 28, 2013)

I applied for subclass 489 but before that I was separated permanently within few months I will get the divorce finalized but still would take time. My wife is not dependent on me and was included in the application. My status on the visa application is separated.

CO has asked me to provide evidence of relationship;

Evidence that your relationship has ended with your former spouse or de facto partner
- Provide a certified copy of your divorce certificate or equivalent.
- Provide a certified copy of the separation certificate from your former partner. *If you do not have a separation certificate provide a statutory declaration that includes details of the separation from your former partner, such as both your full names, duration of relationship, date of separation and any other relevant information.*
- Provide a certified copy of the death certificate of your former partner.

I need to know your opinion on this because I have no idea what to write on statutory declaration.

Under the circumstances, I think I don't have any option left other than the statutory declaration

Any thoughts or help on this matter would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ad_ad (Apr 28, 2013)

Made a mistake on while typing before;

My former partner is not included in my application.
No dependants


----------



## ad_ad (Apr 28, 2013)

Any help ?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

If you dont have the separation paper, its better to sit with a lawyer and prepare it ,as they are the expert in what to mention in SD and of course, they deal with such things day in and day out . But along with the SD, its better to provide some sort of proof for the separation.


----------



## ad_ad (Apr 28, 2013)

Updating the thread for those who have similar issues

I did sign a stat dec on a simple A4 page and signed the document in front of a lawyer.
DIBP did accept my stat dec.

Contents;
I "my name" resident of "address" is confirming that I was permanently separated on "day" from my former spouse "name" and since then we are not living together and are apart. A legal divorce procedure has already been initiated and will take its time. We were married on "date" and separated on "date".

Name "my name"
Address 
Signature

I front of 
Name 
Address
Sign

Hope this might help.
Thanks


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the useful info. 
But when a legal document for divorce is not yet issued, what happens if later the legal separation is not granted? Does the statutory declaration in that case get considered as false declaration? And do DIBP then ask for the spouse details also even if spouse has not been added as migrating?


----------



## ad_ad (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply 

Stat Dec is a declaration of the past and present and is reflection of your knowledge. Anything could happen tomorrow, no one can predict or know but if you know then you must mention that. 
Or
In other words it's just an undertaking


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

ad_ad said:


> Sorry for the late reply
> 
> Stat Dec is a declaration of the past and present and is reflection of your knowledge. Anything could happen tomorrow, no one can predict or know but if you know then you must mention that.
> Or
> In other words it's just an undertaking


Thanks a lot for your reply, it helps a lot.


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi friends,

Can you please let me know:

1) Supporting documents for partner in case separated( non migrating and non dependent, and partner is NZ Citizen).

2) Supporting document for baby ( as baby is currently living with my partner)

What will happen if partner refuses to sign any form or not replies, how to present it while filing visa application?

Any information or if directed to right source, I will be very thankful.

Thank you,


----------

